# Brake pad work on 2001 GXE



## Guest (Oct 21, 2002)

Hello Fellow Nissaners!

I am about to replace the brake pads on my 2001 Altima GXE. They are extremely noisy (the car has about 20K miles) and squeak more often than now. 
I am puzzled by the fact that I do not know if the 2001 GXE has rear disc brakes. I am under the impression that only the SE model has disc brakes on all 4 wheels. 

Can someone clarify if the 2001 GXE has front Disc and rear drums or if it is disc brakes all around? 

Thanks for your time and help,


Asia


----------



## bsmithx84 (Dec 29, 2006)

Go outside and look at your car. See a caliper on the back like you do in the front? There's your answer.

My '00 GXE is (f)disc(r)drum.



*edit*
I'm such a newb.


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

All the GXE and 1.8L have discs on the front and drums on the back; the Spec V and the SE 2000-01 have all disc.


----------



## SHIFTVAX (Jan 15, 2006)

SHIFTVAX said:


> All the GXE and 1.8L have discs on the front and drums on the back; the Spec V and the SE 2000-01 have all disc.


Sorry I was thinking about a Sentra, I'm not sure about the Altima; I know my mom's 96'Altima GXE had discs on front and drums on the back though!


----------

